# Food for Fry



## mikekomm (Jan 31, 2011)

I've seen a product discussed on forum and offered in Europe called "Liquifry" for fry. It's looks like the perfect, easiest way to feed fry and to start infusoria. Does anyone know where to buy it in the USA ?


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw it in the pet dept. at wall mart. It can make a mess in the aquarium and does do the job. Fry instinctively chase moving food. They will chase the liquid fry as long as it sinks to the bottom, once there, there is little chance of them consuming it. I still prefer infusoria. It remains alive until eaten.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a Wardley's product sold in a tube. It should be readily available in any store that carries Wardley's products.

Good Luck on the hunt!

Stuart


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I have had luck with a Hikari product called First Bites


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't go wrong with BBS though =P but I've used the hikari stuff too, it's not bad surprisingly.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

mikekomm said:


> I've seen a product discussed on forum and offered in Europe called "Liquifry" for fry. It's looks like the perfect, easiest way to feed fry and to start infusoria. Does anyone know where to buy it in the USA ?


no clue. i just pummel my fish food into dust. it works well for me

test test test test test


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I am currently using first bites and microworms. I also ordered some bbs egged and trying to make some infusoria


----------

